# epson 4800 cover open



## maburrow (Jul 21, 2012)

have an epson 4800s getting message, cover open, since i have no cover or have used a cover i cant seem to clear the error, help got jobs waiting


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

where the cover hole went into the printer, use some folded paper and plug the hole. should help. good luck uncletee.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

There's just a microswitch that tells the printer that the cover is open, either wedge it or short it out.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Just take the plug off the sensor as it will default to "Closed" 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## OrderPrint1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Mr you resolver problem the cover open


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

YoDan said:


> Just take the plug off the sensor as it will default to "Closed"
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


This is the way to do it on your BelQuette Flexi-Jet.

Here are some instructions to help you:


----------



## OrderPrint1 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks, please what solutions for error rq 00010001 and 00010001E please help thanks


----------



## DTGTech (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi OrderPrinter1,

The errors that you describe occur when the printer does its POST (Power On Self Tests.) These are basically the same tests that a PC does when it powers on. You may not have a DTG brand printer, but I bet the errors are similar. If your machine is plugged into a Universal Power Supply, unplug it. Plug it straight into the wall. If you still have issues, plug it into a different outlet on a different breaker. You may have bad power. This may seem crazy, but I've seen the exact symptoms on a lot of machines. Especially places that are in sheds or other outdoor areas.

Hope this help.s


----------



## OrderPrint1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Indeed you are a great help to me, I'm going to check the connections of energy. you notice what happened. thanks again


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

wyocarol here.. Ok I need some help bad and since DTGinks is closed I'm looking for this answer after hours. I just bought refillable carts for my Sawgrass DA. The forst one I'm replacing is the #5 black. pulled the old one out replace it with the new filled one and WALLA "no ink cartridge" is detected. Of course I'm all paniced now cause I too have jobs to print. So I have done several things. Placed the old one back in to make sure...Yep it sees it, Reset the new one and placed itback in and still can't find it. took the empty one, used the chip resetter and slapped it back in and the chip resetter works.. So I am at a loss. What now EEK


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Chip in the new one may be bad. Happens sometimes. Can you rake the chip from the old one and replace it with the one in the new? I am not sure how sawgrass sets there chips but most just pop right off. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought of that but didn't think that was something I could do. ewewewew I hope this is the answer to the delema. Thank You so Very Much. I'll let you all know what happens


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG it worked!!!! it Worked!!!! Thanks BQChris Pile on the jobs!!!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Make sure that you glue that chip in place so that it does not pop out as this will cause damage that would be a real pain to repair. You do not need a lot of glue and use it on the smal tabs that stick up on the cart chip location.
YODan


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad it worked and I second Dan. Don't want that popping off inside the bay.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

EWEW I better carefully pull the cart out then glue it. I was so excited to trade the chips out that I didn't read after my last post. Any particular glue? And since you guys have the answers I have 2 more questions. Once a month I undo the itty bitty screw on the pukeing station and clean it out. What I'd really like to do is pull the whole shell off at least the right side of the machine just below that and clean all that gunk that builds up. But I can't find a "how to" on sawgrass nor in the books that came with it. Any ideas? 2nd question Do I need to let the refillable empty all the way out or can I add more to it when there is about a 1/4 of it left? This refillable thing is way new to me but have always wanted to try it and I finally went for it. Thanks Bunches wyocarol


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Just make sure the machine is off before pulling the cart. This way there is no way to damage it electrically. If it falls out, you will be able to find it with a flashlight and something pointed.

I use super glue but you can a glue stick. Honestly, the adhesive that was used previously usually sticks around but it is better to be safe than sorry.

Cleaning the spit station often is a great idea. Just remove the screw and pull it out. The spit station comprises of two parts. The black collecting spit station part and a tan tube below it. Running them under hot tap water usually does the trick. Down in the recess, you will see a hole. This is where the tube drains into. If you look on the inner wall of the printable area of the machine you will see this tan plastic channel with a single screw holding it in place. Remove this screw and pull the plastic channel out and clean it similarly to the the spit station. Using these ink will often cause this channel to back up and overflow into the area above it. This will eventually start building up around these gears to the left of the cap station and below the spit station. This will eventually cause error codes like 00010032, 00010033, and 00010034.

If the gears are coated in ink, get a foam swab and soak it in windex. Clean those gears and any ink you see in there. You can use a paper clip to clean between the teeth of the gears if need be. I prefer to use something with the diameter of a common sewing needle. 

I always keep the carts above 1/3 full for pressure reasons. You can get away with less than that but I have had starvation issues occur doing this. I see no sense in risking it when it takes only a few seconds to refill them. Just reset the chips as need be. Also, always keep that fill hole closed. Only leave the breathe hole open. No need to expose the ink to the elements more than necessary.


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

breathe hole? I thought that was where the stopper for the filler was attached??? Didn't see that in the instructions. I am jotting all these notes do tho. Good Good info Thanks!!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Do you have a double plug on top of your carts if so the outside smaller plug is the breather and needs to be open or off when printing.
Dan


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes I do have the double plug and I'm getting ready to print now so I ought to do it. Thank You Dan, aren't you part of DTGInks.com?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

wyocarol said:


> Yes I do have the double plug and I'm getting ready to print now so I ought to do it. Thank You Dan, aren't you part of DTGInks.com?


I used to own DTGInks.com but I am now retired 
Dan


----------

